# Phrag. Bohemian Rhapsody



## Drorchid (Mar 19, 2013)

Our newest long-petaled Phragmipedium hybrid: Phrag. Bohemian Rhapsody, a cross between Phrag. caudatum and Phrag. Stairway to Heaven (=humboldtii x wallisii), so this new hybrid is 50% caudatum, 25% humboldtii (aka popowii) and 25% wallisii. This hybrid definately is showing some hybrid vigor, and on a first bloom seedling has two flower spikes, with flower petals that are 63 cm long and still growing!

















Robert


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice Robert. Its like a caudatum that grows well. Do you have these for sale?


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 19, 2013)

Great plant!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful flowers!


----------



## Carkin (Mar 19, 2013)

Love it...and love the name too!!!


----------



## Hera (Mar 19, 2013)

Mamma Mia, mamma mia .......


Had to be done


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gorgeous. I love hybrids of wallisii and caudatum. I will keep my eyes open for this one.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2013)

Hera said:


> Mamma Mia, mamma mia .......
> 
> 
> Had to be done



LOL!

Robert


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 20, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## nikv (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone else envisioning the Wayne's World crew singing along in an AMC Pacer!?! :rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

An other gorgeous cross!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 2, 2013)

I think we are getting Roberts iPod play list, Queen, Moody Blues, etc. Each cross gets named by what is on the iPod as he's filling out the form. 

Love it.


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 2, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> I think we are getting Roberts iPod play list, Queen, Moody Blues, etc. Each cross gets named by what is on the iPod as he's filling out the form.
> 
> Love it.



LOL! How did you know!

Robert


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooooooh...


----------

